# Gemini 105 (1997 - 2000)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I 'm looking at the Gemini 32 or 34. I'm finding them around 75K at about 10 years old. I want to live on it and cruise around in the Bahamas and possibly the Caribbean. 

Anyone with experiences with this particular boat?

Thank you


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gemini catamaran has had several incarnations... IIRC, the Gemini 3000 was produced from 1981-1990, with about 150 boats made. The Gemini 3200 was roduced from 1990-1993, with about 100 boats built. The Gemini 3400 was produced from 1993-1996, and about 44 of them were made. The Gemini 105M was made from 1996-2003, and the Gemini 105Mc was introduced in 2003. 

If you're looking at a boat from 1997-2000, it would have to be a Gemini 105M, not a 3200 or 3400. The Gemini 3000 was 30' 6" LOA, the 3200 was 32', the 3400 was 33' 2", and the 105M and 105Mc are 33' 6" LOA.

The major difference between the 105M and the 105Mc is the way the interior is constructed IIRC. The hull design was changed between the 3400 and the 105M and increased the load carry capacity of the boat significantly, and made the boat a bit larger. 

While I have never owned one, I have sailed on the 3000, 105M and 105Mc. There is a pretty significant difference between the 3xxx series boats and the 105xx series boats IMHO.

For your purpose, the boat would be an excellent choice IMHO.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

DF

we have looked at them extensively, and plan to buy in the spring. They are built to a price point, and for us that is a good thing. The new 105Mc has little teak, uses synthetics, is well laid out for a couple (full size berth), and has all the conveniences of home. Plus they sail well. Owners either love them or hate them, not much in between. There is an active group on yahoo, and the family owned firm is very supportive of their products.

The boat seems to be of negotiable quality, depending on who asks and who answers. We found them to be of decent at least as well built or better than "production boat" standards. The UK made outdrive may cause some sneers, but everyone agrees that with proper maintenance, it will be quite serviceable. As with every thing human made there are some compromises. Get a survey by someone who has experience with Cats, and preferably with Gemini's...they are a tad different.

All the best on what you decide. Wish we had the house sold for the next step.

dave


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd agree that the company is pretty supportive of their products, as my boat is also built by Performance Cruising, and they're constantly tweaking and modifying the boat design to make it better, often with owner input.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I have one, perfect boat for that use. Mine was launched in May 2007. I've been on many of the vintage you are looking at.

Try the yahoo group site: Gemini_Cats : Gemini Catamarans
Membership is free and signup is easy. With over a thousand folks there you can find out pretty much anything you need.


----------

